# iPod touch 4G Schutzhüllen



## Sace (11. Oktober 2010)

*iPod touch 4G Schutzhüllen*

Hallo Community! 

Ich habe eine recht einfache Frage, die ich aber nicht geschafft habe, selbst zu lösen, da entweder Google nicht viel ausgespuckt hat bzw. die Apple-Mitarbeiter selbst keine Ahnung hatten. 

Evtl. ja ihr. 

Und zwar wollte ich fragen, ab wann man denn Etuis/Ledertaschen/Schutzhüllen etc. für den *iPod touch 4. Generation* erwerben kann. 
Hab schon gesehen, dass manche echt tolle Ledertaschen für ihren iPod touch (jedoch alte Generation) bzw. iPhone 4 haben und da möchte ich mir so etwas natürlich auch anschaffen. 

Bis jetzt ist die Auswahl aber sehr mager ... Weiß jemand, wann denn neue erscheinen werden, die man dann in Apple-Stores (Internet oder vor Ort), Elektrofachhändlern etc. erwerben kann? 


Vielen Dank!


----------



## BenConventi (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: iPod touch 4G Schutzhüllen*

Hallo,
habe mir am Freitag die Unterschale für den IPod Touch 4G gekauft - hier in München beim Saturn.
Saturn dürfte wohl überall gleich sortiert sein, deswegen suche die Ecke, wo Saturn die Firma HAMA ausstellt.
Die Schale sitzt perfekt und wackelt kein bisschen - kann diese nur empfehlen, sämtliche Aussparungen sind auch vorhanden(Lautstärke etc.).


----------



## Sace (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: iPod touch 4G Schutzhüllen*

Gibt's denn nicht auch original Apple-Schutz-/Lederhüllen? 

Bzw. was wären denn hochqualitative Marken für iPod Hüllen?


----------



## X Broster (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: iPod touch 4G Schutzhüllen*

Kommt drauf an, ich habe seit 2 Wochen diese Hülle. Schwarzes Silikon, das sehr griffig ist. Top!

IPOD TOUCH 4 SILIKON SKIN CASE SCHUTZHÜLLE IN SCHWARZ: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Schau mal bei Amazon vorbei, dort gibt es mittlerwiele eine sehr gute Auswahl an Hüllen.


----------

